# This is National Shelter Appreciation Week



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.animalsheltering.org/programs_and_services/nasa_week/

In 1996, The HSUS launched National Animal Shelter Appreciation Week (based on an idea from the Capital Humane Society in Lincoln, Nebraska). This campaign was designed to acknowledge and promote the invaluable role shelters play in their communities and to increase public awareness of animal welfare issues and shelter services. During National Animal Shelter Appreciation Week, the first full week of every November, The HSUS promotes and celebrates animal shelters across the country through media and public outreach.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Maybe this would be a good week to make a donation?


----------

